# hospital ship SS St David



## tgar

Hello!
I've been finding out about the names on our local war memorial. One man, Alexander Kerr, is said to have gone down with the hospital ship SS St David during WW2. Can anybody tell us anything about this ship? Or the man himself?
tgar


----------



## Hugh MacLean

'ST DAVID', Irish Sea Ferry. Fishguard & Rosslare Railways & Harbours Co. 2,702 tons. Speed 21 knots. Built in 1932. Employed as a Hospital Carrier. Bombed by enemy aircraft and sunk of Anzio on 24th January 1944.

Captain Evan William Owens lost his life along with 12 of his crew, 22 Royal Army Medical Corps (including 2 nursing sisters from the Reserve QAIMNS, Sarah Dixon and Winnie Harrison) and 22 patients. 159 people were picked up, six were injured.

Alexander Kerr is not named among the crew so I can only assume that he is one of the 22 Royal Army Medical Corps casualties: this man: http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2070909
I can supply further information about the ship if required.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar

That's excellent, Hugh! Thank you very much. 
Have you any information about the actual attack on the ship - what happened exactly? And, dare I ask, does anyone have a photo of it?
Many thanks,
tgar


----------



## KenLin39

*St David.*

Photo of an old St David via the link below. Ken.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sl/slides/St David-03.html


----------



## Hugh MacLean

At 08:00 on 24 January 1944, the ST DAVID returned to the Anzio beachhead, anchoring some five miles out. There they were joined by the hospital ships ST ANDREW and LEINSTER. At 17:15, the three hospital ships were ordered back to sea for the night. From 18:10 onwards, the ST ANDREW, ST DAVID, LEINSTER and the outer screen of destroyers, which were in close proximity, were subjected to heavy aerial attack by enemy bombers and torpedo-carrying aircraft belonging to II./KG 100. At 18:25, a distress signal from LEINSTER stated that she had been hit by a bomb and was on fire. The ST DAVID turned towards the stricken ship, offering assistance. Seven minutes later, she received the following signal from the LEINSTER: 'No assistance required, fire extinguished, am proceeding.' The group of ships resumed their former course and headed towards the open sea.

The three hospital ships were well clear of all shipping and the outer destroyer screen by 19:00. Shortly after, an enemy aircraft flew over the ship from starboard to port, releasing four flares, which illuminated the whole area. The same aircraft, which was about 5,000 feet above sea level, then dived almost mast high before releasing two bombs. The ST DAVID was about 25 miles south-west of the Anzio beachhead, steaming at 14 knots and steering a course south 42 degrees west. The wind was south-westerly, force 3 and there was a heavy south-westerly swell. All three ships were illuminated, clearly displaying the neutral markings of a hospital ship. Despite this, at 19:22, the ST DAVID was struck in No. 3 hold, near the after end of the promenade deck, by one bomb. The ship shuddered violently.

The aircraft turned and began a third run towards the ST DAVID and two more bombs exploded alongside No 2 hold. All the lights went out and the engines stopped. The ST DAVID settled rapidly by the stern, listing 20 degrees to port. Without hesitation Captain Owens ordered 'abandon ship' and the evacuation of the patients began. However, the water ambulances situated along the starboard side fouled the ship's side, making them impossible to lower, despite the second officer's repeated efforts. The port side presented a very different picture. No. 2 water ambulance, weighing nearly two tons, was lowered into the water with a large number of patients, including six stretcher cases, and some of the ship's personnel. Unfortunately, the ambulance's rudder and propellor became fouled by ropes and, because of the heavy swell, it proved very difficult to release the vessel from the falls, owing to the weight of the hooks and the spring clips that retained them. Time was not on their side, and they only just managed to free the ambulance before the ST DAVID sank, stern-first, just five minutes after the initial hit.

Nos 4 and 6 ambulances, also situated on the port side, were not so lucky. The heavy hooks could not be released in time and both were dragged down with the sinking ship, taking an unknown number of people with them. No. 8 lifeboat, stowed on the third-class deck, was successfully launched, while four rafts also floated clear. Chief Officer B. Howell-Mendus and 19 others were in No.2 ambulance. Taking command, he circled the wreck site and picked up 17 survivors, while boat 8 (which was launched with 10 occupants) picked up about 10 others.

During the initial attack, the aerials had been blown away, thwarting any attempt to send a distress signal. At first, the masters of the ST ANDREW and LEINSTER thought that Captain Owens had extinguished his Geneva light to avoid attack. It was not until the chief officer signalled, 'ST DAVID sunk, SOS', by torch, that they realised their misunderstanding. Thirty minutes later, they lowered lifeboats and began the rescue. By 21.15 all the survivors were on board (about 100 in the LEINSTER and over fifty in the ST ANDREW).

Captain Owens had been last seen swimming in the water. He was not seen again, losing his life with 12 of his crew, 22 Royal Army Medical Corps (including 2 nursing sisters from the Reserve QAIMNS, Sarah Dixon and Winnie Harrison) and 22 patients. 159 people were picked up, six were injured.

_'Beyond the Call of Duty': The loss of British Commonwealth Mercantile and Service Women at Sea During the Second World War by Brian James Crabb.
_
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean

London Gazette 25 July 1944 - For services when the ship was bombed and sunk.

Knorring, George Richard - Quartermaster - Commendation
Owens, Evan William - Captain - Posthumous Commendation

Ungazetted award by Lloyd's
Owens, Evan William - Captain - Posthumous Lloyd's War Medal for Bravery at Sea

Citation for the Lloyd's War Medal below.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Photo of 'ST DAVID' below.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar

This is brilliant! Thanks for the photos to both Hugh and Ken. Also many thanks to Hugh for the detailed account of the attack. It's exactly what I'm looking for. 

One last question: is there any way to find out if Alexander Kerr received any medals?


Thank you both again,
tgar


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Tgar,
You would need to obtain a copy of his service record. Details here: http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/A...ersonnelRecordsOfDeceasedServicePersonnel.htm - cost = £30.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tgar

OK. Many thanks Hugh,
Tgar


----------



## Dickyboy

Thanks all for posting this. Another wartime disaster, with real heroes, as well as the dead, that has little or no mention in history. Not a big enough disaster to get remembered for posterity I suppose.


----------



## tgar

Well, my idea is for us to remember them! 
I daresay that when the war memorial went up in the village, everybody knew all about the people on it - where they'd been and what they'd done and so on. However, they are now mostly forgotten and I think it's a great pity. Hopefully, I'll be able to come up with some info on each of these men (and one woman). 
I may have to come back to you at some stage if I find any more naval references - hope you won't mind!
tgar


----------



## david freeman

*ANzio Italy 1944*

Was this the same landings as at Saleno in SW Italy. Here my uncle aboard the Hospital Ship (NEWFOUNDLAND-operated I think by Furness Withy) was bombed and injured-repatriated to North Africa and then home. I may be confused? There was also aHMRCN Vessel the Newfoundland- this was not a hospital ship.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Yes, David. On the 9 September 1943 the US Fifth Army (including the British 10th Corps) attacked a thirty-mile beachhead, stretching from Salerno to Acropoli: it was code named operation 'Avalanche'. The hospital ship 'NEWFOUNDLAND' arrived at Bizerte, Tunisia on 8 September 1943. She was bombed by enemy aircraft and damaged off Salerno on 13th September 1943 and sunk by gunfire on 14th September.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## david freeman

Hugh MacLean said:


> Yes, David. On the 9 September 1943 the US Fifth Army (including the British 10th Corps) attacked a thirty-mile beachhead, stretching from Salerno to Acropoli: it was code named operation 'Avalanche'. The hospital ship 'NEWFOUNDLAND' arrived at Bizerte, Tunisia on 8 September 1943. She was bombed by enemy aircraft and damaged off Salerno on 13th September 1943 and sunk by gunfire on 14th September.
> Regards
> Hugh


Thank you for the information. Family records a bit hazey, and uncle is 92 Regards David Freeman(Jester)


----------



## Gregor S

Hello tgar. Alexander Kerr was my father's uncle and I have been researching details of the cir***stances of his death for some time. I stumbled over this website / thread today and it has given me a lot more information. I was wondering if you ever pursued a copy of Alexander Kerr's service record? I have downloaded the forms but without a copy of the death certificate I wouldn't think a request will be successful? Thanks.


----------



## Gregor S

*Alexander Kerr - Service Record*

Tgar, since my previous post I have managed to find a summary of Alexander Kerr's service record. His medals are listed at the bottom.

http://www.forces-war-records.co.uk/search/view_record.asp?db=ww2&id=344807



Gregor S


----------



## tgar

Hi Gregor,
unfortunately, I can't access the record... have sent you an email - hope it gets to you.
tgar


----------



## jfk

A big thank you to Hugh MacLean for all the information regarding the St. David. It fills in a few more details of the event. My uncle was a member of the RAMC and he died aboard ship that day. The last the family heard is that he was seen with a Canadian nurse trying to help a wounded patient onto a boat. He was the eldest son of three boys, John Keenan, I was named after him. My grandmother never got over his death, when I was a child she used to religiously watch 'All Our Yesterdays' on her black and white TV for any possible footage of him and the ship. Just a few years ago, my 88 year old dad came across some footage of his brother on shore leave in a do***entary on the army in Singapore, I wish my grand mother had seen it. 

Your piece, Hugh, highlighted a poignant coincidence; you note the date of the sinking as 24th January 1944 ... my youngest daughter was born on 24th January 1992. The distant memory of that day will now be imprinted on the family beyond my generation.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

You're welcome JFK - glad to have been of some help.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## maryoriordan

*HMHS St David*

Is there anywhere I can access a list of survivors from HMHS St David that was sunk at Anzio in 1944? I'm particularly interested in the names of the British nursing sisters who were rescued. Thank you!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome,
Generally It is easier, of course, to find the names of those who did not survive than it is to find out those who survived. I would suggest you have a look at the following file at Kew *WO 177/1445* which is the War Diary for the medical services on HMHS ST DAVID.

I can't tell you anything about the file only that you may find something there.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Sunnywey

*Thanks*

Many Thanks to Hugh,

My grandad Leslie Ronald Long (passed away in 1993) was the Chief Petty Officer on the SS St David. 

He was resonsible for making the list of survivors and those who perished, once the they were rescued.

He made the list but omitted his own name from the survivors list by accident. Noone knew he had survived until he walked through the front door back at home many weeks later.

One of many magical stories that came from that period in our history I suspect.

He carried on working on the ferries from Weymouth to the Channel Islands right up until when he retired in the 1980's.

Thanks for the detail on the sinking.


----------



## jhcous

I have been photographing local CWGC headstones and family memorial headstones.
One family headstone lists Wilbert McNamara M.B. B Ch. who died 24/01/1944 on the Hospital ship St David.
I have not been able to find his name on the CWGC website. Any ideas?
John


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello John and welcome,

I suspect this is him - http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/2147165/

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jhcous

Many thanks Hugh

That looks like him.

Regards
John


----------



## EleriGriff

Hi Hugh
Just seen this info about the St David. My dad as a Second Steward was on the St David and two days before she was bombed he was moved to the SS Andrew. After the David was bombed his family had received a cable to say that he was lost at sea. It was three months later that they heard that he was alive and had been moved to the St Andrew. During this time his mum has given away his record collection htinking he was dead.
The St Andrew and St David were both ships that operated between Fishguard and Rosslare and were employed as hospital carriers.
On 13th September 1943 my dad had written that he saw the Newfoundland Hospital Ship bombed.
Regards
Eleri


----------



## JGMcAdam

Wilbert was my late aunt’s brother 
Could I ask where you the memorial 
I assume it was at Brookwood 
He was one of the surgeons on board 
I was in the RAMC when much younger and remember the museum at Keogh with the display related to the St David
Thanks 
Gordon


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hi Gordon,
Yes he is commemorated on the Brookwood Memorial - it looks like the CWGC have his middle name incorrectly recorded.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jhcous

Gordon, the memorial I photographed was the family headstone in Ballynahinch Edengrove Presbyterian Churchyard.
Regards
John


----------



## JGMcAdam

Thanks for the replies 
Wilbert was in good Ulster tradition his family “pet” name 
There was also if I recall from my childhood a memorial inside the church 
Edengrove was one of a couple of churches my aunt attended 
Thanks for taking the time to share with me
Can I ask how you came to be in Ballynahinch (it’s where I grew up)
Thanks 
Gordon


----------



## jhcous

Gordon
Yes his name is on the WW2 memorial plaque in the church, I photographed it also. I am in Carryduff.
Regards John


----------



## Carole Hicks

Hugh MacLean said:


> At 08:00 on 24 January 1944, the ST DAVID returned to the Anzio beachhead, anchoring some five miles out. There they were joined by the hospital ships ST ANDREW and LEINSTER. At 17:15, the three hospital ships were ordered back to sea for the night. From 18:10 onwards, the ST ANDREW, ST DAVID, LEINSTER and the outer screen of destroyers, which were in close proximity, were subjected to heavy aerial attack by enemy bombers and torpedo-carrying aircraft belonging to II./KG 100. At 18:25, a distress signal from LEINSTER stated that she had been hit by a bomb and was on fire. The ST DAVID turned towards the stricken ship, offering assistance. Seven minutes later, she received the following signal from the LEINSTER: 'No assistance required, fire extinguished, am proceeding.' The group of ships resumed their former course and headed towards the open sea.
> 
> The three hospital ships were well clear of all shipping and the outer destroyer screen by 19:00. Shortly after, an enemy aircraft flew over the ship from starboard to port, releasing four flares, which illuminated the whole area. The same aircraft, which was about 5,000 feet above sea level, then dived almost mast high before releasing two bombs. The ST DAVID was about 25 miles south-west of the Anzio beachhead, steaming at 14 knots and steering a course south 42 degrees west. The wind was south-westerly, force 3 and there was a heavy south-westerly swell. All three ships were illuminated, clearly displaying the neutral markings of a hospital ship. Despite this, at 19:22, the ST DAVID was struck in No. 3 hold, near the after end of the promenade deck, by one bomb. The ship shuddered violently.
> 
> The aircraft turned and began a third run towards the ST DAVID and two more bombs exploded alongside No 2 hold. All the lights went out and the engines stopped. The ST DAVID settled rapidly by the stern, listing 20 degrees to port. Without hesitation Captain Owens ordered 'abandon ship' and the evacuation of the patients began. However, the water ambulances situated along the starboard side fouled the ship's side, making them impossible to lower, despite the second officer's repeated efforts. The port side presented a very different picture. No. 2 water ambulance, weighing nearly two tons, was lowered into the water with a large number of patients, including six stretcher cases, and some of the ship's personnel. Unfortunately, the ambulance's rudder and propellor became fouled by ropes and, because of the heavy swell, it proved very difficult to release the vessel from the falls, owing to the weight of the hooks and the spring clips that retained them. Time was not on their side, and they only just managed to free the ambulance before the ST DAVID sank, stern-first, just five minutes after the initial hit.
> 
> Nos 4 and 6 ambulances, also situated on the port side, were not so lucky. The heavy hooks could not be released in time and both were dragged down with the sinking ship, taking an unknown number of people with them. No. 8 lifeboat, stowed on the third-class deck, was successfully launched, while four rafts also floated clear. Chief Officer B. Howell-Mendus and 19 others were in No.2 ambulance. Taking command, he circled the wreck site and picked up 17 survivors, while boat 8 (which was launched with 10 occupants) picked up about 10 others.
> 
> During the initial attack, the aerials had been blown away, thwarting any attempt to send a distress signal. At first, the masters of the ST ANDREW and LEINSTER thought that Captain Owens had extinguished his Geneva light to avoid attack. It was not until the chief officer signalled, 'ST DAVID sunk, SOS', by torch, that they realised their misunderstanding. Thirty minutes later, they lowered lifeboats and began the rescue. By 21.15 all the survivors were on board (about 100 in the LEINSTER and over fifty in the ST ANDREW).
> 
> Captain Owens had been last seen swimming in the water. He was not seen again, losing his life with 12 of his crew, 22 Royal Army Medical Corps (including 2 nursing sisters from the Reserve QAIMNS, Sarah Dixon and Winnie Harrison) and 22 patients. 159 people were picked up, six were injured.
> 
> _'Beyond the Call of Duty': The loss of British Commonwealth Mercantile and Service Women at Sea During the Second World War by Brian James Crabb._
> 
> Regards
> Hugh



Thank you for your information


Hugh MacLean said:


> At 08:00 on 24 January 1944, the ST DAVID returned to the Anzio beachhead, anchoring some five miles out. There they were joined by the hospital ships ST ANDREW and LEINSTER. At 17:15, the three hospital ships were ordered back to sea for the night. From 18:10 onwards, the ST ANDREW, ST DAVID, LEINSTER and the outer screen of destroyers, which were in close proximity, were subjected to heavy aerial attack by enemy bombers and torpedo-carrying aircraft belonging to II./KG 100. At 18:25, a distress signal from LEINSTER stated that she had been hit by a bomb and was on fire. The ST DAVID turned towards the stricken ship, offering assistance. Seven minutes later, she received the following signal from the LEINSTER: 'No assistance required, fire extinguished, am proceeding.' The group of ships resumed their former course and headed towards the open sea.
> 
> The three hospital ships were well clear of all shipping and the outer destroyer screen by 19:00. Shortly after, an enemy aircraft flew over the ship from starboard to port, releasing four flares, which illuminated the whole area. The same aircraft, which was about 5,000 feet above sea level, then dived almost mast high before releasing two bombs. The ST DAVID was about 25 miles south-west of the Anzio beachhead, steaming at 14 knots and steering a course south 42 degrees west. The wind was south-westerly, force 3 and there was a heavy south-westerly swell. All three ships were illuminated, clearly displaying the neutral markings of a hospital ship. Despite this, at 19:22, the ST DAVID was struck in No. 3 hold, near the after end of the promenade deck, by one bomb. The ship shuddered violently.
> 
> The aircraft turned and began a third run towards the ST DAVID and two more bombs exploded alongside No 2 hold. All the lights went out and the engines stopped. The ST DAVID settled rapidly by the stern, listing 20 degrees to port. Without hesitation Captain Owens ordered 'abandon ship' and the evacuation of the patients began. However, the water ambulances situated along the starboard side fouled the ship's side, making them impossible to lower, despite the second officer's repeated efforts. The port side presented a very different picture. No. 2 water ambulance, weighing nearly two tons, was lowered into the water with a large number of patients, including six stretcher cases, and some of the ship's personnel. Unfortunately, the ambulance's rudder and propellor became fouled by ropes and, because of the heavy swell, it proved very difficult to release the vessel from the falls, owing to the weight of the hooks and the spring clips that retained them. Time was not on their side, and they only just managed to free the ambulance before the ST DAVID sank, stern-first, just five minutes after the initial hit.
> 
> Nos 4 and 6 ambulances, also situated on the port side, were not so lucky. The heavy hooks could not be released in time and both were dragged down with the sinking ship, taking an unknown number of people with them. No. 8 lifeboat, stowed on the third-class deck, was successfully launched, while four rafts also floated clear. Chief Officer B. Howell-Mendus and 19 others were in No.2 ambulance. Taking command, he circled the wreck site and picked up 17 survivors, while boat 8 (which was launched with 10 occupants) picked up about 10 others.
> 
> During the initial attack, the aerials had been blown away, thwarting any attempt to send a distress signal. At first, the masters of the ST ANDREW and LEINSTER thought that Captain Owens had extinguished his Geneva light to avoid attack. It was not until the chief officer signalled, 'ST DAVID sunk, SOS', by torch, that they realised their misunderstanding. Thirty minutes later, they lowered lifeboats and began the rescue. By 21.15 all the survivors were on board (about 100 in the LEINSTER and over fifty in the ST ANDREW).
> 
> Captain Owens had been last seen swimming in the water. He was not seen again, losing his life with 12 of his crew, 22 Royal Army Medical Corps (including 2 nursing sisters from the Reserve QAIMNS, Sarah Dixon and Winnie Harrison) and 22 patients. 159 people were picked up, six were injured.
> 
> _'Beyond the Call of Duty': The loss of British Commonwealth Mercantile and Service Women at Sea During the Second World War by Brian James Crabb._
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Thank you very much for your information Hugh. I am researching my father in WW2, and found your post. My Dad was on the ship "St David", after being blown off his motorcycle, he was a Dispatch Rider, he was on the St David hospital ship when it was bombed, he ended up on the sea. He died in 2008 and would never speak about this part of his service. He was picked up by the sister ship Leinster. Your description of the St David sinking and Captain Owens, his crew and the nurses who lost their lives will be very much a part of my Dad's story. Thank you again. Carole


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Don't know how I missed this thread but no worries.
I have a copy of the original, official survivors report. If anyone wants a copy just send your email address via personal message.

regards 
Roger


----------

